
The Drugs Won't Work - dredmorbius
https://medium.com/@belledejour_uk/the-drugs-won-t-work-659c6d7a4ac1
======
dredmorbius
The part of this story that most captivated me was the notion of drug
discovery as search through a vast (10^200 nodes!) space, seeking positive
effects (and avoiding negatives).

This has exceedingly strong analogues to programming, IMO, particularly if one
considers a given state of source or object code as an integer. Which, of
course, is _not_ how we code, generally, which may have implications for drug
discovery, though that would involve understanding drug _mechanism_ and
_operators_ in at least a metaphorical if not directly analogous sense to
software development.

Large-search-space problems are hard.

